# magnesium worked for me



## 13734 (Aug 12, 2006)

I took 800mg of magnesium at bedtime and then 400mg in the morning and I had several BM. Actually, some were more like diareha, but I'm so happy I finally have a flat stomach and feel clean inside. I plan to take only 400mg daily from now on, but I will use the above mentioned regimen when I get backed-up. Anyone have success with magnesium? Is it safe to use up to 800mg one day and 400mg the next. I so happy to not be bloated.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have used magnesium for years along with zelnorm. I hope the magnesium works without the zelnorm since it is no longer available







I used 800-1000mg/at night.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Tiss,are magnesium pills more effective than milk of mag? I take the max dose on that- wondering if there is any differnce???


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

in the past i tried both mag citrate and mag oxide pills--max of 1000mg a day. and at first they worked a little but then not at all. for me the max dose of mom works a whole lot better than the pills ever did. but the pills are certainly worth a try--they may work better for you than they did for me. everyone is different.


----------



## 19198 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've taken Magnesium before, but it didn't really have a good affect on me. I had diarrhea, which was bad at times. I had to stop taking it.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Magnesium and mom always made me feel more bloated and that yucky d feeling. I have more success with just using stool softeners before bed if I haven't gone in a day or 2. Magnesium did work while I was pregnant though and kept me regular the whole time. Mindy


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Magnesium, Miralax, and Metamucil all make me feel more bloated and gassy even if I am able to have a BM. I miss my Zelnorm. I'm going to try domperidone, but I'm told that works for the stomach but not in the colon. I wonder if I will still be constipated. Any other ideas for relieving constipation and trapped gas?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take Nature's Way Magnesium Complex. for some reason this works the best for me. I used to use magnesium citrate caps but switched to this. I think it mainly magnesium oxide.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

leosmile, Glad the magnesium is working for you. Its been my miracle cure for the past 7 years (has it really been that long now??). Never stopped working unless I am really backed up and then I'll take a couple of Sennakot - usually once every couple of months. I've taken either mag oxide or citrate at around 400 to 700 mg a day. Hope it keeps working for you. I usually break up the pills to vary the dose by 100 mg. If you figure out the right dose it won't give you diahrea (sp?). Its basically the same as taking Milk of Magnesium, its just a lower dose than M.O.M. recommends complete relief. LK


----------



## 13734 (Aug 12, 2006)

OP here. I wanted to update everyone on how its been going with the magnesium pills. I have been taking 400mg in the morning and around noon I have a BM. Sometimes its soft (OK) and sometimes its a bit runny. I still love it. Last night I took it at night (trying to see at what time I get the best results..less runny BM). Today I am bloated and feel discomfort on the right side of my stomach. This feeling usually means that I am backed up,so I will take 800mg this morning. I have stopped taking the fiber,so I am wondering if that could be what is causing the bloating.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,I tried magnesium but it didn't do much for me. I take MOM chewable tablets and Miralax twice daily and this usually works for me. If I get really backed up, I add Dulcolax or Ex-Lax to the mix and that usually does the trick. Mag citrate works, too, although I try to stay away from it as it tastes nasty and gets me all bloated and gassy.Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been trying liquid magnesium,Natural Calm. Am still trying different doses. What is the difference between magnesium oxide and citrate?Is one better than the other?


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

At first, the magnesium citrate worked like a charm, but after a while I needed more and more and it stopped working.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Leosmile,The timing that works for me is to take it before bed, then in the morning I have a big glass of water and a coffee - works like clockwork! My doctor recommended to set aside a time of the day to go, for me its morning. If you figure out a good time of the day for you, I recommend taking the magnesium about 4 to 8 hours before that time, as for me that's about the length of time it seems to take for the magnesium to make its way through my system. Drinking a lot of water around the time you expect to go should also help. Hope its keeps working for you. Linda


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have found that since not taking Zelnorm I am taking 1000mg of mag at night. But I am finding that it is making me have D at night now. I reducing the dose tonight.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I took 500mg of magnesium oxide at bedtime and with fig juice and coffe it has worked well for 2 days now. But in the past, with other stuff, I have found that as the day goes by I start to "build up" or back up and bloat/gas etcetera. So I will try taking in the morning too and hope this will help as the day goes by. I wanted to ask if anyone has that experience. And also if anyone has tried taking vitamins B12 and/or B6 at the same time.And lastly ask if you find there is any food in particular that helps or hinders the work of the magnesium.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Can you take too much magnesium? I know my doc wouldn't let me take mag citrate on a regular basis because he said when I need it for a colonoscopy, it won't work. So, I am afraid to take mag. Unless, there is a difference between magnesium types. ACK! I don't get this, I just want to be normal. I still take my zelnorm because I had some left, but I don't know what to do when I run out. Plus, I don't know if mag interacts with other meds.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Good question nogo!I took mag. citrate i think few years ago at the natural store.It's definitly not the same as the mag. citrate for colonoscopy.I'm confuse about that.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mary 5,Eating 3 ounces of wheat bran for breakfast works for me. Take 250mg magnesium oxide first thing in the morning on empty stomach (in addition to your 500mg at nite before bedtime).


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

> quote:I know my doc wouldn't let me take mag citrate on a regular basis because he said when I need it for a colonoscopy, it won't work. So, I am afraid to take mag.


I think a lot of people get confused because there are two things called magnesium citrate. The mag citrate liquid which you take before a colonoscopy is extremely strong and will clean you out completely. It really shouldn't be taken regularly.Magnesium citrate tablets are far less strong, and are just the same strength as magnesium oxide tablets or magnesium amino acid chelate or any other plain tablets of the mineral magnesium. Most people take around 250mg to 800mg of these mag tablets daily, and can take them over a long period of time without ill effects.


----------



## ls321 (May 7, 2007)

Hi,I'm new to this. I have just starting researching this condition, since I am recently off Zelnorm and having problems. I have never taken mom, but have been reading good comments about it. The only thing I am worried about is becoming dependent. Does anyone know anything about this?Thanks,-LS


----------

